# Fidget Spinners gallery



## Roodt (25/5/17)

Good Day All

So i see some members have also taken a liking to fidget spinners. In light of this i thought it would be cool to see what everyone has? I will start off with my pride and joy . She spins for more than 3mins, and is a absolute peach.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (25/5/17)

Roodt said:


> Good Day All
> 
> So i see some members have also taken a liking to fidget spinners. In light of this i thought it would be cool to see what everyone has? I will start off with my pride and joy . She spins for more than 3mins, and is a absolute peach.



Where did you get this?


----------



## Roodt (25/5/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Where did you get this?


My kid brother got it for me as a present.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (25/5/17)

Roodt said:


> My kid brother got it for me as a present.



Perhaps you know what it's called?


----------



## Quakes (25/5/17)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Perhaps you know what it's called?


V2 EDC Finger Spinner


----------



## Roodt (25/5/17)

Found a link, this should help...

http://www.moonsoontech.com/ProView.asp?id=914&SortID=210


----------



## Roodt (25/5/17)

Quakes said:


> V2 EDC Finger Spinner


Shots, thanks. 
What spinner do you have?


----------



## Quakes (25/5/17)

Roodt said:


> Shots, thanks.
> What spinner do you have?


I do not have one, but one on it's way from China.


----------



## Quakes (25/5/17)

https://www.wish.com/search/fidget#default


----------



## Roodt (25/5/17)

Quakes said:


> https://www.wish.com/search/fidget#default


I have compiled quite collection so far. Would love to import and swing the really high end ones though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/5/17)

My first attempt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (25/5/17)

blujeenz said:


> My first attempt.
> 
> View attachment 95798


Did you print that one yourself?


----------



## zadiac (25/5/17)

I dont get the hype of these things at all

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Roodt (25/5/17)

zadiac said:


> I dont get the hype of these things at all


For me it's a nice way of stopping my right hand from solving daily problems, also leads to less blood stained clothing


----------



## craigb (25/5/17)

Roodt said:


> For me it's a nice way of stopping my right hand from solving daily problems, also leads to less blood stained clothing


You should d probably use a bit more lube then, dude.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Roodt (25/5/17)

craigb said:


> You should d probably use a bit more lube then, dude.


That does sound like a solid plan hey...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Effjh (25/5/17)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## blujeenz (25/5/17)

Roodt said:


> Did you print that one yourself?


Yip, homemade 3D printer, still sukkeling with extruding and bed leveling issues.


----------



## Vaporeon13 (30/5/17)

I don't see what the hype is either, I'd rather get me an old skool Coke yo-yo, the pro one with the see through plastic 

But I have a few spinners and the other night while cleaning my gear, found a novel way of keeping my tanks sage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/17)

Anyone remember these?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NickT (2/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Anyone remember these?
> 
> View attachment 96681



Ahhhhhh, primitive anal beads. Good times!!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/17)

NickT said:


> Ahhhhhh, primitive anal beads. Good times!!!


ok, ummmm.... eew... I don't even want to know how you figured that out 

We called them worry beads, but your way sounds like more fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF (2/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Anyone remember these?
> 
> View attachment 96681


LOL that reminded me of some these




Google search results for these images was quite interesting.

Ding Bat for example 



And the knockers ....well lets just leave it there

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/17)

GregF said:


> LOL that reminded me of some these
> View attachment 96736
> View attachment 96735
> 
> ...


Ah no way  My eyes!


----------

